# Thinking Of Adding A New Family Member



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

After years of listening to the kids ask for a puppy we are considering the idea. My only thoughts are it should be a miniature version with short hair, so I am leaning toward a dachshund. We have a few concerns about a new pet and a few questions. How is this breed with kids? What is the difference between ACA and AKC registered? Has anyone bought puppies off the internet? We both work during the day, what do you do with your pets during the day? This will be kept in the house unless we take it out for a walk. My wife thinks it will be sad and lonely if were not there. HAHA. Any pointer anyone has? thanks.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Puppies are so-o-o much fun.

Don't know anything about Dachshounds, but have had dogs for 20 some years, including several puppies. If I could I found a small area of the house to keep the pup while gone. Barricade it in that space. Paper or puppy pads are a good idea for potty during the day.

I found that when home things go fairly well if the pup/dog goes out about every 2 hours.

Ours do a LOT of sleeping when we aen't home.

I'm sure others more knowlegable will chime in.

Have fun shopping.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

I've got to agree that puppies are great. All though I love animals, I am partial to big furry dogs. My Berner Bucca is the perfect camping buddy. There is something in this breed that no matter how active, or in my case after 7 back surgeries 13 months in traction and at last count, 41 steroid injection, inactive, the dog adapts your lifestyle. I will probably never be without a berner in my life. Bucca enjoys camping so much that if we even go inside the camper he whimpers at the window to be sure that we don't leave him home. 
I'm sure that they're are other breeds, large and small that make great family members. I'm just a bit partial to my big furry guy who at this moment is lying on my feet.
Just my two cents worth.

Best of luck in your search and happy camping.

Dan


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I know that this may sound backwards, but it's been my experience that the bigger the dog the less trouble you'll have - especially during puppy years! Great Danes are awesome family dogs and they are not as big in the house as one might expect.

That said, I'm sure you are not going to get a Dane. So, I would suggest that if you want a small dog to get one that ACTS like a big dog. Corgies are awesome in this respect. Smart, energetic, loyal, and great with children. Check out the Pembroke Welsh Corgie here!

As far as buying off the internet, well...that's never a good idea. If you are buying a pure breed dog you should always visit the breeder. Any good breeer will want to meet the potential owners as well.

Otherwise, adopting a rescue dog is a great idea. We've had several and they've always been great!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Dan L said:


> I've got to agree that puppies are great. All though I love animals, I am partial to big furry dogs. My Berner Bucca is the perfect camping buddy. There is something in this breed that no matter how active, or in my case after 7 back surgeries 13 months in traction and at last count, 41 steroid injection, inactive, the dog adapts your lifestyle. I will probably never be without a berner in my life. Bucca enjoys camping so much that if we even go inside the camper he whimpers at the window to be sure that we don't leave him home.
> I'm sure that they're are other breeds, large and small that make great family members. I'm just a bit partial to my big furry guy who at this moment is lying on my feet.
> Just my two cents worth.
> 
> ...


Aren't Berners great?!? Super sweet dogs!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

This might help you narrow down the field...Puppy Finder - Breed selector
You can also research characteristics on just every breed there is









Good luck with your decision!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I found my mutt(looks like a basset/lab mix) in a garbage dumpster when he was about 5weeks old weighing in at 2lbs. I swore I had a free Lab. As he got a little older he got thicker and longer but not taller. He has turned out to be the perfect dog for our family. My 8 year old boy has Aspergers syndrome and is relentless in wrestling with Bear who absolutely loves it. Bear to him is his brother and I think feeling is mutual, he loves every kid that comes in the house. What I'm getting at is don't give up on a good mutt. There are propably dozens of them at the pound in you area that will be put to sleep this week(even pups) that would be perfect for your family. ----Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I am super partial to Daschunds







and will always have one, and when Cricket is gone I will get a purebred.
However, I have to say that Shitzuh's are very kid friendly. Yes, they require grooming, we took ours every 6 weeks, but they love, love, love kids. We were so impressed with our Shitzuh and she would stay by my grandaughter and put up with anything she could dish out when she became mobile, that my daughter got a Shitzuh last December. Utley is my 4 year old grandaughters best friend. Almost everytime I talk to my daughter, you can hear my grandaughter in the background laughing like crazy because her and her dog are playing. He also plays well by himself. He is so silly, he has a bucket in the back yard that he runs into head first and then runs around the yard with it on his head. Then throws it up in the air and barks at it and chases it and puts it back on his head. He also carries it up the steps to the trampoline and takes it in there and plays "bucket on head on the trampoline" . Funny dog


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

First of all let me state for the record I am biased and know it. I think a dachshund is an excellent choice. We have young children, live in the suburbs, I have asthma since childhood, all great reasons to have a dachshund. Our first Doxie lived 14 years and was a great member of the family. He was very adaptable and took to children very well in his middle age. Dudley was a standard red. We stayed vigilant about his diet so he never got fat. He was physically strong his entire life. I used to take him hiking with me and he would easily take in a 7 to 10 mile hike without complaint. His was intelligent and calm (except, for some reason, around boats. Man, did that dog hate boats). One of the saddest days of my life was the day he passed away. Whoever sent me the "Rainbow Bridge" story will never know how much comfort I took from those words.

We waited two years + before adopting another dog. This time we selected (actually, she selected us) and black and tan, standard, female. China came to us when she was a little less than six weeks old and since then has tripled in size to six pounds. She adapted to our home in less than a week. We haven't quite finished housebreaking but are just about there. She absolutely loves people, particularly kids. We just got back from a week at TopSail and little China was almost as popular as the Pina Coladas. I can't begin to count the number of times kids would come by and ask to take her for a walk. China enjoyed herself almost as much as we did.

Reverie


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

I just want to add a puppy is a lot of work......I was very surprised actually. Yes, cute and fun and we love our bichon. Next time, I might try to adopt a dog that has already been trained as there are lots out there and are puppies too. I have always had cats. For no apparent reason our DD was very afraid of dogs (meaning she never was bitten or attacked) even with close friends dogs so we decided to get a dog to rid her of the fear. My DD was about 5 at the time. She wanted to look at poodles, but when we got to the place and I explained her fear they told us the best dog would be golden retriever for family pet. I already knew that and we did not want to go big so they suggested a bichon frise is a very good family dog. Never had heard of that breed, but DD fell in love with it. Now our Bailey is 3 yrs. old. We did the kennel training, but I was at home during the day so easy to take outside but for awhile there he was needing to go out a couple times a night and I was getting zero sleep bringing back the diaper/feeding days. Maybe because I just got done with the youngest DD and then it was like no break and up with the puppy....ha ha. Bichon breeds are so lovable. Our's can't be outside unless someone is there as he has to be with people all the time. For me this was the best breed as he likes to snuggle up like a cat. Another thing we were not aware of until we got him, is his ears need plucking and of course they need more grooming then some breeds. They do not shed and are hypoallergenic dogs so gotta love that. Lastly, the funny thing is we were told the bichon would be just this little thing and apparently ours is an unusually big size for his breed (he is purebred). I was expecting a little thing sitting on my lap while I type away....not. That is okay though because he can take longer hikes and go on runs etc. I have since talked to two people who had their bichon's 18 and 20 years. We moved into a new development and when the neighbor behind us built their house, they moved in with a bichon named Bailey also and she is about 12-13 yrs. old now. This breed lives a long time. Good luck with your search.

Cristy


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

I would like to add my vote for checking out a rescue dog. I got my doxie Willow through the local Dachsund rescue group, and she has turned out to be a wonderful addition to our lives. Just make sure that you ask a lot of questions about any potential pup, and make sure that you can return the dog if there is a problem. We wouldn't trade ours for a Westminster best in show winner.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

I know that in our town they actually have doggie day care (if you can afford it), some dual income families around here use it a couple of days a week just to break up the monotony of being alone, all day most days.. just a thought... 
We have had 1 or 2 Golden Retrievers 19 of our 23 years of marriage, the unconditional love that they give the entire family cannot be measured.
I only work part part time so it is rare our dogs do not get some form of attention during the middle of the day. On occasion, when necessary they have been left alone 8 to 10 hours.


----------

